# Vancouver Island - pink nectar source?



## Bog_Bee (May 22, 2017)

My girls have been bringing in small amounts of pink nectar. Is there a natural source for this or are they getting into someone's unguarded hummingbird feeder?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I’m ~125 mi southeast from you (north Seattle area) but I think our floras are not very different. No, I have never seen pink nectar.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

My money is on the humming bird feeders. Some old lady somewhere is wondering why the feeder empties so fast. Birds must be hungry, have some more.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> My money is on the humming bird feeders. Some old lady somewhere is wondering why the feeder empties so fast. Birds must be hungry, have some more.


OR another open feeding story?


----------

